# Expat activities in and around Barga



## Buxtonfamily (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm writing on behalf of my parents who have recently settled in Tuscany after many years of traveling the globe for work. They are very preoccupied with all the teething problems that comes with settling in a new country so I thought I'd do some of the groundwork (from Canada!) to help them find some expats who have been through the same thing. They live in the Coreglia area, not too far from Barga. Does anyone know of any expat groups/coffee mornings/Italian language classes around the area? Or can anyone point me to another website?

Many thanks in advance!


----------

